# Another DailyMail Thread...



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello folks,

Hmmm Install DailyMail_jazz I thought... Got so far, cannot find ls or ps anywhere in the zipped DailyMail_Jazz package. Cannot find ps on my Tivo either (ls yes).

Does anyone have these ??

Kind Regards


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TADA! www.carl-waring.co.uk/ls_and_ps.zip


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

cwaring said:


> TADA! www.carl-waring.co.uk/ls_and_ps.zip


You are infact a Super Hero !!

Thank you very much Carl


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Can't get the damn thing to work tho... TivoWeb modules seem OK.
Just locks up the TiVo when I attempt to send a mail...

Any ideas??


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

15:41:25-debug-domain : >>smtp.****.****<<
15:41:25-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]****.****<<
15:41:25-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Tuesday October 16, 2007<<
15:41:25-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>17.148.16.33<<
15:41:25-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.****.**** ESMTP Service<<
15:41:25-debug-connected
15:41:26-debug-got reply : >>250 ****.**** Hello host86-155-81-243.range86-155.btcentralplus.com [86.155.81.243] (may be forged), pleased to meet you<<
15:41:26-debug-helo acknowledged
15:41:26-debug-got reply : >>501 5.5.4 cannot BASE64 decode 'paul.wilkinsuk'<<
15:41:26-debug-username rejected

What is a BASE64 decode??? Is my editor too posh? Come to think of it.. I used TivoWeb Daily Mail Manager to edit the cfg file...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> What is a BASE64 decode???


I haven't used DM for a while, but I seem to recall that usernames & passwords need to be Base64 encoded. I think email addresses are fine.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I haven't used DM for a while, but I seem to recall that usernames & passwords need to be Base64 encoded. I think email addresses are fine.


Well stone me... the things you learn on this forum!! 
Thanks once again Carl


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's all in the user manual, you know; but then no-one ever reads them do they?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

cwaring said:


> It's all in the user manual, you know; but then no-one ever reads them do they?


User Manual ?? WTF is one of those?? Seriously Carl, if there is one, do let on where I can find it.. I've got to wrestle with CRON next... another box of frogs!!!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I have Daily Mail Jazz here and there's a Manual in the archive but even if you don't have that and are using the original version then I'm sure there'll be instructions somewhere anyway. I think it's all detailed in config file anyway, isn't it?

I don't think I even had to mess with CRON, but I think that was optional anyway


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Paul - due to the heavy nature of the information being extracted by DM, you will see stuttering and pauses on the TiVo.

You can alleviate some of this by setting the debug level to zero *when you've got it working*. The debug level is in the cfg file.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Paul - due to the heavy nature of the information being extracted by DM, you will see stuttering and pauses on the TiVo.
> 
> You can alleviate some of this by setting the debug level to zero *when you've got it working*. The debug level is in the cfg file.


Cheers Colin.. thanks for the advice. It seems to be working now, just need to cron it.
(just... ha ha ha)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

A cron tip - the version I got of cron (don't ask me where from) merrily told me it didn't need to be restarted to reload the cron tab file (the schedule of stuff to do).
After a lot of mucking about waiting for things to happen that didn't, I found the only reliable way to get it to read the tab file was to kill and restart cron.

In my ignorance I used "cron" (no quotes) at the bash prompt which told me it couldn't start as it was running but gave me a possible pid of the running instance.
"kill _that number_"
stops that instance then 
"cron" again started it each time and read the cron tab.

I discovered later you can find the cron process ID (pid) by typing "ps x" and looking for the path to the file e.g. var/hack/bin/cron which is probably a better idea in the long run.


----------

